# Shin Splints



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Need I Say More :'(


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

If you'e still having them, heat treatment after exercise. 

When I played soccer I got terrible shin splints. Coach's rule was that I had to sit out the first 5 minutes of a game spelling the alphabet with my toes pointed.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Some sports injuries baffle me. Part of the tradition of my sport calls me to beat my calf muscles. Beat them against my feet, posts other people, etc. Never had a shin splint. 

If I were you, not sure if it works for this in particular but seems to work with most things, is to RICE it. Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> Some sports injuries baffle me. Part of the tradition of my sport calls me to beat my calf muscles. Beat them against my feet, posts other people, etc. Never had a shin splint.
> 
> If I were you, not sure if it works for this in particular but seems to work with most things, is to RICE it. Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate.


You ARE CORRECT!!! RICE IS the way to go ... 

I actually (since I posted this thread) have seen a chiropractor who actually assessed my gait etc. And it was been determined that I have a severe case of pronation. And he said this is probably why I have them, because my whole hip position etc is shifted. I'm not really in the position to run out for new shoes right now and I'm not sure if there is really anything I could do other than that. 

The crappy thing is I will pick up jogging, love it, get shin splints, stop ... then recover too long. Cycle all over again (so not healthy!) I would do the elliptical but I have a treadmill in the house so my son could use it too. Eventually I might rejoin the gym for the elliptical though. It's just so much kinder! 

What sport do you play btw?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Coach's rule was that I had to sit out the first 5 minutes of a game spelling the alphabet with my toes pointed.


 I have never heard of that. It's an interesting way to stretch the anterior tibialis muscle. I'm gonna try it for no other reason than it sounds Fun! >.<


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> You ARE CORRECT!!! RICE IS the way to go ...
> 
> I actually (since I posted this thread) have seen a chiropractor who actually assessed my gait etc. And it was been determined that I have a severe case of pronation. And he said this is probably why I have them, because my whole hip position etc is shifted. I'm not really in the position to run out for new shoes right now and I'm not sure if there is really anything I could do other than that.
> 
> ...


There are orthopedic inserts you can get that might help support your frame better than orthopedic sneakers. Also, periodic ice baths help a lot with injury prevention. I try to do it once a month, but it's tricky to do regularly with out a gym with a metal tub to house the ice.

I practice Muay Thai. I'm not as hardcore as people from Thailand though. I may kick posts with rope or twine on them, but those guys beat their legs on Banana trees. Banana trees!!! It's supposed to calcify your shins to protect them in fights and so they can strike harder. I'm not sure if it's more tradition than science, but it's part of the sport so I do it periodically.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@*android654* Muay Thai?! Sounds super badass!  I like it!! And thank you for the tip on the inserts, I'll have to check into that


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> If you'e still having them, heat treatment after exercise.
> 
> When I played soccer I got terrible shin splints. Coach's rule was that I had to sit out the first 5 minutes of a game *spelling the alphabet[/i] with my toes pointed.*


*

You mean you had to spell each letter?*


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> You mean you had to spell each letter?


Yes. Write out the entire alphabet with my toe.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Yes. Write out the entire alphabet with my toe.


That's really interesting.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

:laughing: I thought it sounded fun!! Oh and you BETTER believe it, I'm gonna be the weirdo at the park - 
The 3Oish chick doing it with some serious look on her face as she says the letters out loud! LOL!!!

-_- seriously. I know myself that well that that is no doubt how it's gonna go down


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

That actually works.

My similar advice (well, actually, Tony Horton's) is to do toe rolls. Stand on one leg while drawing circles for a full minute (30 seconds clockwise, 30 seconds counterclockwise). Switch legs.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> @*android654* Muay Thai?! Sounds super badass!  I like it!! And thank you for the tip on the inserts, I'll have to check into that


The fundamentals are the same as boxing, with a few more things added in. I still get injuries, but cosmetic ones, bruising and skin ripping on forearms, hand callouses breaking and stuff like that. I imagine shin splints must hurt like hell. You might also want to look into compression leggings. It won't help with your gait, but it will keep you legs at a temperature better suited for running that might prevent future injuries in your legs.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> The fundamentals are the same as boxing, with a few more things added in. I still get injuries, but cosmetic ones, bruising and skin ripping on forearms, hand callouses breaking and stuff like that. I imagine shin splints must hurt like hell. You might also want to look into compression leggings. It won't help with your gait, but it will keep you legs at a temperature better suited for running that might prevent future injuries in your legs.


 I thought about getting the compression socks actually. Also, I have an instructor (mentor really) at my school that has his own dojo but the kung fu he practices is with bare knuckles and a little more violent. Like boxing as well as kung fu. I wonder if it's the same thing or similar. I never asked. We mostly talk about chinese medicine. I did tell him once "why you so violent! you so angry! grrrr" and he laughed and said, "what?! you want to fight?!" and I seriously laughed louder and said, "are you kidding me? I don't need to fight you. I'm a girl!" Hahaha ... Mind you, this guy is 65 and does over 100 push ups clapping his hands over his head. He's in better shape then most the men @ the gym in their 20's. CRAZY!!!! So take care of your body and keep it up! You will be so happy you did 

Oh yeah. I can't help but to like smiles! *I'd make a terrible emo -_-*


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you're having constant, regular shin splints you might want to look into Internal Compartmentalization Syndrome. 

The connective tissue in your shins doesn't expand and instead ruptures, creating a leg hernia. When you run and put pressure on your shins, the muscle has no room to expand and tears through said tissue, creating what looks like little bumps on your leg (most often alongside your tibia on the outer side of your leg). 

Though I can swim and bike like a champ, I've never been able to run a nonstop mile in my life, no matter how hard I'd try. I gave running another shot about 2 months ago, I came back to my apartment and sat down on my couch. When I looked down, I saw shallow, roughly nickel to quarter sized bumps on my shins. I looked it up and found the above. I read that the only proven cure was surgery, where they widen the ruptures to give the muscle room to expand. I've also found that running barefoot has recently shown to help, as it promotes better form and puts less stress on the tibia.


----------



## candyoverlord (Aug 27, 2012)

Shin splints seem to be really bad among the derby girls. We usually use KT tape to help support our shins so we can play. I personally have found that stretching out my calf can help my shin splints as well. 

I haven't tried this but I've heard barefoot running can also help shin splints.


----------

